# Multi Tool Mortise & Tenon...



## PeteG (10 Nov 2013)

It's been a long time since I last made a mortise and tenon joint, probably during the late 70's at school...So yesterday was time to put things right! I'm leaning on the work bench and chomping on a fried spam sarny, ooh heaven  On the bench are two small off cuts and I get to thinking, could I make a mortise and tenon joint using a multi tool?

Here's the result...The blade chose the minimum size of cut by it's action, so to keep things nice and simple I decided on a square mortise. I didn't mark a centre line so you'll see in the image it's a little over to the left.




I marked the tenon out on the second piece, and changed blades.













I was quite pleased with the results, it was after all a bit of fun, but I reckon with practise you could make fairly accurate joints with this tool. I've used it a few times for scrapping and I trimmed the expanding foam I used to seal a few gaps in the workshop. I do have to admit though, after making this mortise and tenon, I do fancy getting a decent set of chisels and a nice saw


----------



## Phil Pascoe (10 Nov 2013)

Wait for it... ](*,) :lol:


----------



## Grahamshed (10 Nov 2013)

phil.p":2khupsk3 said:


> Wait for it... ](*,) :lol:



I'm estimating about two weeks so plenty of time to get in a supply of popcorn 

That joint looks pretty good to me Pete.


----------



## PeteG (10 Nov 2013)

phil.p":1wnzwroj said:


> Wait for it... ](*,) :lol:





Grahamshed":1wnzwroj said:


> phil.p":1wnzwroj said:
> 
> 
> > Wait for it... ](*,) :lol:
> ...



This is lost on me gentlemen, but I hope I'm not opening up old wounds :wink: ... But I do like popcorn and a good show :lol:


----------



## Grahamshed (10 Nov 2013)

We are not getting at you Pete.
Just anticipating you getting a set of chisels and starting another absorbing post about sharpening them. ( seriously, I enjoy them )


----------



## Graham Orm (10 Nov 2013)

phil.p":3u7s46ab said:


> Wait for it... ](*,) :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lons (10 Nov 2013)

phil.p":222tvd42 said:


> Wait for it... ](*,) :lol:



:lol: :lol: :lol: 

However.... Fried spam sandwich :shock: - YUK Give me a bacon butty anyday  

Bob


----------



## PeteG (11 Nov 2013)

Grahamshed":6paj1eiu said:


> We are not getting at you Pete.
> Just anticipating you getting a set of chisels and starting another absorbing post about sharpening them. ( seriously, I enjoy them )




Thank God for that Graham, I thought I'd committed some heinous crime  



Lons":6paj1eiu said:


> phil.p":6paj1eiu said:
> 
> 
> > Wait for it... ](*,) :lol:
> ...




Bacon sarnies are heavenly to Lons, I agree. But my grandson eat all the bacon on Friday


----------



## Lee J (11 Nov 2013)

You used a WHAT to cut a mortise/tenon joint?

you sir are a heathen.

a thousand lashes, off with his head!


----------



## PeteG (11 Nov 2013)

Lee J":3r0efoti said:


> You used a WHAT to cut a mortise/tenon joint?
> 
> you sir are a heathen.
> 
> a thousand lashes, off with his head!




I agree Lee...I shall get our lass to tie me to the bench and give me a damn good thrashing...


----------



## Grahamshed (11 Nov 2013)

Hey, lay off. You experiment away my man. I used to think multi tools were pretty much a useless toy but now use it for heaps of things.


----------



## PeteG (11 Nov 2013)

Grahamshed":hsn9qr2b said:


> Hey, lay off. You experiment away my man. I used to think multi tools were pretty much a useless toy but now use it for heaps of things.



Well said that man


----------



## Lons (11 Nov 2013)

PeteG":1hwimdn4 said:


> I agree Lee...I shall get our lass to tie me to the bench and give me a damn good thrashing...



Ahem :shock: Information overload Pete - keep it private please :lol: :lol: 

Agree about the multitool btw, I have a Bosch and it's very useful, never tried a mortice & tenon though. You've got too much time on your hands :wink: 

Bob


----------



## Graham Orm (11 Nov 2013)

Grahamshed":mq6ho3nb said:


> Hey, lay off. You experiment away my man. I used to think multi tools were pretty much a useless toy but now use it for heaps of things.



I use mine a couple of times on every job I go on. Be it to notch out some inaccessible wood or cut an inaccessible pipe. For instance on the bathroom I've just done the customer supplied everything, including a very deep self venting bath trap. This required a hole cutting in the floor board beneath it after the bath had been fitted. How do you do that? Awkward and knuckle bruising chisel work? My Bosch Multi tool did it in about 2 minutes. Love it!

Dear Bosch power tools, a years supply of blades will do nicely, no need for cash.


----------

